
Live 24 hours online conference about LoRaWAN - johanstokking
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XwF8VLvSvM
======
laurenssl
Inventor of LoRa technology is presenting in half an hour!

------
elsalahy
24 hours of content, I need to ask for the day off!!

------
condorxan
nice

